# tank mates for male betta in 20 gallon



## combray

We have a male betta in a 20 gallon long tank with a couple real plants. Any suggestions for some tank mates? We are newbies, so something good for beginners. Maybe some type of shrimp to start with? 

Or would the 20 gallon be large enough for glass cats with the betta? And if so how many glass cats? 

The betta is quite happy in the large tank and really seems to enjoy swimming all over. 

We have an Aqua Clear 30 filter set on the lowest setting and a heater currently set at 76 degrees. 

Thanks for any input. This site has been so helpful.

combray


----------



## shinybetta

Start with ghost shrimp. They are very cheap, and if your betta kills them, you will know shrimp don't go well with your betta. In a 20 gallon you could have, like 20 shrimp as long as you have lots of decorations and places to hide and climb. Cory cats are also a great option. They just need to be kept in groups of three or more, prefferably more. I think glass cats can be housed with bettas, but I'm not sure. Also, set the heater to 78.


----------



## combray

Thanks for the quick reply. My son wanted to try ghost shrimp anyhow, so that will be a good choice. And we'll turn up the heater a bit too. 

The only reason I suggested the glass cats is because we already have 2 of them in a 10 gallon. I thought I might move the glass cats to the 20 gallon and add a couple more if they'd get along with the betta. 

Thank you for the help.


----------



## shinybetta

You might want to get some more glass cats. 4+ is usually recommended. You could switch things around, cats in 20, betta in 10, if they can't go together. I'm pretty sure it mostly depends on your betta's personality. Try floating him in a cup in the glass cats tank. See if he flares, and if he flares then they won't go together. You could try that with the shrimp also, and if it doesn't work out with the shrimp, put them in the cat's tank.


----------



## combray

Floating him is a great idea! We'll give that a try with the glass cats first.
Thanks.


----------



## Alex09

Actually flaring itself would not be the best way of testing this. Chances are he probably WILL flare. But he should chill down after a while. A few minutes. A few hours. Really, the best way would be to just add the glass cats into the 20. They are fast little buggers and should be able to get away from the betta easily if things go south. Keep in mind that your betta may take a while to settle down. But if after a few days he's flaring like crazy and trying to nip his tankmates then it probably didnt work out.

I have had a betta that initially flared and chased around his cory cat tankmates for a few hours. He chilled out after a while.


----------



## shinybetta

Just make sure to get more cats. I hear their lifespan is shortened if kept in groups of less than 5.


----------



## combray

Thanks for all the great advice. We now have 4 glass cats in the well planted 10 gallon with plans to introduce them into the 20 gallon long with the betta. If all goes well, we will add one more glass cat to the school once they are in the larger tank. 

If it doesn't work, I have a friend with an empty 6.5 gallon tank they said I could have for the male betta!

This forum is such a great resource.

Thanks again.


----------



## combray

Change of plans. I am no longer putting my glass cats in with the betta. Today I bought a 40 gallon breeder to move the glass cats to.

So now I am open to ideas of tank mates for my male betta. He is still all alone in the 20 gallon long. I really like corys and I was thinking maybe 3, but not sure which species. 

Any other ideas would be welcome too.

Thanks,
Combray


----------



## jeanclaudeasher

I have had glass cats with 2 or 3 of my bettas in the past and it has always worked out well. My bettas chased them a little at first and then would chase them a little at feeding time but everyone got along well and were happy.


----------



## boogalou19

*.*

i have my betta with 3 molly


----------



## nomoretickets

if you are gonna go with corys in the 20 long get alot more the 3. they are schooling fish, and 3 is the ABSOLUTE minimum. Ive seen alot of people with 6 in a 10 gallon, so i would start from there and move up. the more of them they have, the happier they are, and they will show their schooling behavior which is cool to watch. 1 side note on introducing everyone. take your betta out, rearrange the tank a bit and add the other fish first, and give them some time to get comfortable. If you were to just add the cory cats he is going to be aggressive because he thinks the tank is his territory and that he has to defend it. if you rearrange it he will think it is all new and thus not his territory. it will cut down on his aggression.


----------



## shinybetta

8-10 cory cat's, white clouds, neon tetra's, danios, bushynose pleco, all these will work.


----------



## Alex09

Platies may work too. My betta did fine with them.


----------



## betta0810

Hi. I've had bettas for 3 years now and I can honestly say it depends on each individual betta as to what fish can coexist with them. I personally have a tank consisting of 1 male and 1 female betta, 5 glowlight tetras, 2 neon tetras, and a placo. They are all happy and coexisting fine. The one rule I have found true for all bettas is NO fancy tail fish. Anything with a long tail is asking for trouble from a male betta.


----------



## combray

My betta is still the lone occupant of our 20 gallon long. Eventually, we will probably add some tank mates. He is by far my favorite fish. What a personality bettas have. His tank is on a desk and every time you sit down he rushes over all excited to greet you. 

I have an empty 5 gallon planted aquarium and I am debating about getting a betta for that tank too. They are such fun fish.


----------

